
VaevTissue: Los Angeles Startup Selling Used/Infected Tissues - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.vaevtissue.com/about-us/
======
TaylorGood
Bravo on execution.

Edit: Apparently it's not odd, quirky satire?

[https://www.cnet.com/news/this-startup-has-an-80-dirty-
tissu...](https://www.cnet.com/news/this-startup-has-an-80-dirty-tissue-to-
sell-you-seriously/)

